# New Smyrna Bull reds



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished Saturday incoming High Tide @ the NSB N.Causway Pier
Used live Mullet for Bait. 

I casted under the Bridge and letting it drift out w- the Tide. Hooked up every 5th or 6th cast caught 4 total lost two one to the Pilings and one to another Fisher Tourist im sure.


Kept none -smallest was 36in largest was 42in if you go you will need a ring net.
There is usually someone more than willng to lend a hand though.

Dont forget to set the Drag these Fish dont turn so easy especially against the Current.

(Shrimping) should also be good at this location next full Moon my neighbor dipped about a half Gallon last moon. I have seen them run on both tides in Oct. Although outgoing is generally best.

All you need is a light, good pr. of eyes and an extending Dip net.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Saw the pics. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Although not mine, some other post there.... that was a nice Fish though they have been running around that size.

Dude looks kinda like Pat, but im not sure.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Crazy Dolphin jumped into Boat!!*

Went back to the NSB Pier today to see if the regualrs were catching any reds.

Fat Tony who usually is stationed at the end said he saw a huge Dolphin Jump into a Boat as it passed the Pier.

I think some of those Big Reds were chasing him.

Apparently the dudes Fishing kept the thing in the Boat and drove off with it.


----------

